# Hoptown 5 or 7?



## Sara_H (21 Sep 2012)

Me and the OH are thinking of getting a folder between us, for as small a budget as possible.

I've had a go on a Hoptown 5 this evening, but was talking about the merits of the Hoptown 7, but the lad said they didn't have one in stock.

The diffence seem to be that the 7 has hub gears (as opposed to derallieur), a luggage rack, and leathe seat and handlebars.

The difference in price is £150.

What do folks think?


----------



## Sara_H (23 Sep 2012)

Oh dear. Does zero replies mean the hoptown is not well regarded in the folding bike community?


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (23 Sep 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Oh dear. Does zero replies mean the hoptown is not well regarded in the folding bike community?


 
I might be wrong but I think they are a newish line?

I have never seen let alone touched one one of these bikes, but from the specs it appears the 7 is 2kg heavier. I guess it depends on what you want it for, but a folder close to 15kg is a heavy thing to carry around.

The weight difference is not just due to the hub gear, since afaik the hub gear is only about 1.7kg. You probably know already, that while hub gears are supposedly more robust and maintenance free, they are a pain if you get a puncture on the road (so you might want to factor in a change of rear tyre to something real tough). They are also a complete pain to repair (when necessary) and if replacement is preferred cost a small fortune (compared to a derailleur). They are also marginally less efficient. The Nexus 7 is likely to have a wider range than the 5, but if the 5's gear range is inadequate I am pretty sure you can extend it by changing the rear sprockets at a modest cost.

Hope it helps!


----------



## subaqua (23 Sep 2012)

as much as i like decathlon, save harder and get a brommie.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Sep 2012)

My partner has an one of the "first generation" hoptowns: basically a Hoptown 5 but with a rear rack. It was £250 two years ago.

He loves it. To be fair, he only uses it occasionally, but it's been on Eurostar, taken him to work a few times, done a couple of 20km+ journeys. It doesn't fold tight enough to go in an overhead rack or on a really crowded train or on a plane with ease, but it's been perfect for him. He'd buy another one in a second, I think.

Concern: it rolls well when folded using castors attached to the rack. I don't know how it would roll without that, which would be a concern, and maybe point towards the Hoptown 7.


----------



## Sara_H (24 Sep 2012)

I was concerned about the lack of rack and castors on the 5, but there's a video on the decathlon site showing a fella rolling it along folded, I would need to add a rack though, not sure if this would interfere with the rolling alongyness.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Sep 2012)

OK, I just went an wheeled his around the kitchen: you don't really use the castors for wheeling, just the bicycle wheels (which means it only really goes in one direction. It stands on the castors, though. Without them you would have to tip it the other way and rest it on the hinge.


----------



## Sara_H (7 Oct 2012)

Think we've decided on the Hoptown 5 and add our own rack - the 7 doesnt seem to justify the extra expense.

Now, Hot Pink or Cappucino colour - this is meant to be for us both to share, he is in touch with his feminine side though.


----------

